

Zed Shaw's MulletDB: SQL in the front, NoSQL in the back - bkudria
http://mulletdb.com

======
mjgoins
I'm having trouble picturing the implications of an AGPL database. His brief
mention of "everything it talks to should be GPL" doesn't really help.

~~~
zedshaw
It's the trend now in the NoSQL world, so I figured I'd try it on for size.
Considering I'm really the only person I'm writing it for it's the perfect
license.

------
KERMIT
No thanks, Zed. I'll just continue to use PostgreSQL. It'll scale better,
it'll be more reliable, it's a real database, and it's released under a truly
free licence. Take this NoSQL crap back to Rubyland.

~~~
zedshaw
Yes, I'll go right back to Rubyland where I never lived.

